# Is there a Mac-friendly equivalent of youtube downloader?



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

Hope so...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

TubeSock and FLVR are two. (There are more like using Activity monitor even!)

I bought FLVR and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

_*Miro*_ is a free Open-Source video player that downloads YouTube videos ... I have Democracy installed which is the older version but exactly the same as Miro.


----------



## macmeister (Sep 28, 2007)

Or, you can do it for free:

http://pimpmymac.wordpress.com/2007/02/25/how-to-download-youtube-videosfor-free/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There are ones for Firefox that of-course work on Macs.


----------

